# Degelman sales rep please contact me



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Ya,

I own a 10' pusher for one of our skidsteers which i purchased directly. I am looking at possible 2 more, one for a backhoe 12'. Do you still sell directly or through dealer.

Please let me know

Thank You

Mike 717-848-2244


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Bump need help again sales rep. please give me a call
or Pm me.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i felt sorry for the thread sooooooo....................BUMP


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you think he ever bought one?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

grandview;510836 said:


> Do you think he ever bought one?


with this customer support  you bet 

p.s.: post some "R" rated calender girl pics up here no one will ever see them LOL


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

o.h. wait i forgot i own a deglemen bade............................it's a good thing i don' need any part's for the ol' girl

it's a '72 steiger super wildcat with a CaT 3150 V-8

EDIT: FIRST PIC ON DEGLEMEN................what did i win?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The new Ice Breaker as Daglemen call them, is a really nice blade. It has a steel trip and folding wings. It was at the farm show I was at, the only problem is the guy there new less about plowing snow, then my dog. Actually my dog knows quite abit, she doesn't even get out of bed, when I get up in the middle of the night.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Is this company still around? A link from another thread doesn't work, but it was old as heck. Great service! :realmad: How big or heavy is their speed-wing. I was looking at using something like that in the future.


----------

